# Fiocchi Hulls?



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

I have been reloading Fiocchi hulls for several years for my 20ga. All of a sudden I can't find new 3" Fiocchi hulls. Does anyone know if the have gone under or is there a supply problem?


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

http://www.fiocchiusa.com/Homepage.html

http://www.ableammo.com/catalog/default ... 4517_14573

http://www.sportsmansguide.com/net/cb/cb.aspx?a=55755

there are a couple.

 Al


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

Thanks for the info! Fiocchi seems to be alive and well. I tried to download the pdf version of their catalog. It came in as corrupted file. I will try again this afternoon. The other two only had boxes of loaded shells. I have a pet 20 ga. load that I do and it is great for pheasant hunting. 1 oz. load at 1365 fps with a 65% pattern at 35 yards. I have a friend that hunts with me from time to time in ND for pheasant he thinks the load is great also. He rabbit hunts in Eastern NC swamps, thickets and uses them for that too.

If you come across a place that sells new Fiocchi 3" hulls, please let me know. I would like to buy a few hundred. :beer:


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

precision reloading has them listed, but out of stock.


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

That's what I have been finding. In catalogues but not in stock! 

I have also emailed Fiocchi about the hulls. I was unable to download their catalog. If I can find them, I hope to buy enough to last a long while. :beer:

Thanks


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

The look aweful close to a cheddite hull, are they?


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

The fiocchi is a little different than the cheddite hull. I can find similar loads but with a little less speed using the BP multi hull with different components. I hope to be able to use or at least use up the remaining wads and so forth before I can't get the fiocchi anymore. It seems like every time I find something that really works for me the manufacturer quits making it. :eyeroll:

I am going to keep looking, someone's gotta have a bag or two and if anyone finds some in stock please let me know. :beer: Thanks


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

Just talked with someone at Ballistic Products. The said that Fiocchi was behind on production and BP would be gettin the 3" 20 hull back in stock sometime in August. Hopefully this is true and I want go into a worried frenzie because I can't find what I need for a favorite load. :rollin: Thanks all for your input! :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Above you were talking about a 1 oz load. Is that in a 2 3/4 hull?

I also see they have them (3") listed on Midway USA with backorder ok, expected in 7/29/2010. You could call to actually see if they are getting them in. http://www.midwayusa.com/viewProduct/?p ... ber=616202

You may also want to give buck run sports a call.


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

The one ounce load is for the 3 inch hull. I think I have the original recipe from BP if you want it.


----------

